# The ultimate bulking diet?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bit of fun For those that find it hard to gain weight or maybe don't have the time to get all your meals in everyday etc let's see if we can get the perfect bulking diet.

Let's say your on a low budget, put down a breakfast, lunch and dinner plus snacks to get a 3k a day diet going.

My biggest problem when doing it was getting really bored of food and shakes so maybe people come up with something really interesting?

If you no the nutritional value and the cost per meal then that would be useful


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Big fry up for starters, although could end up being a little expensive if you having a full monty every day


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Double portion of chinese takeaway  3000kcal is easy and cheap if your not a brand snob, shop round for stuff, buy meat in bulk and freeze etc


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

biglad90 said:


> Big fry up for starters, although could end up being a little expensive if you having a full monty every day


If you buy stuff from a meat warehouse you can cook yourself one pretty cheap with loads on it


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jon.B said:


> Double portion of chinese takeaway  3000kcal is easy and cheap if your not a brand snob, shop round for stuff, buy meat in bulk and freeze etc


Lol takeaways get expensive mate. Plus more fat in than anything else


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Bit of fun For those that find it hard to gain weight or maybe don't have the time to get all your meals in everyday etc let's see if we can get the perfect bulking diet.
> 
> Let's say your on a low budget, put down a breakfast, lunch and dinner plus snacks to get a 3k a day diet going.
> 
> ...


the getting fed up of food and shakes is the issue... you need one or the other, personally id prefer the food over shakes.

to stop getting fed up of food you could try using different seasonings/spices etc so sh*t tastes different each day/meal, as for the shakes try getting smaller bags of protein (1kg bags) then youd get a rotation of flavour in the shakes.

as for meals you can do them cheap if your not fussed about the brand, you can get 30 eggs from asda for around £2.50 1kg of brown rice for about £1.50 (probably less if you went to a indian shop)... other than that buy sh*t when its on offer and freeze it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> the getting fed up of food and shakes is the issue... you need one or the other, personally id prefer the food over shakes.
> 
> to stop getting fed up of food you could try using different seasonings/spices etc so sh*t tastes different each day/meal, as for the shakes try getting smaller bags of protein (1kg bags) then youd get a rotation of flavour in the shakes.
> 
> as for meals you can do them cheap if your not fussed about the brand, you can get 30 eggs from asda for around £2.50 1kg of brown rice for about £1.50 (probably less if you went to a indian shop)... other than that buy sh*t when its on offer and freeze it.


Brands never bother me personally. Tbh I find most branded food taste like sh1t.

I buy my meat from a warehouse it's cheap there.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Eggs £1.25 for 15 from asda/tesco

Rice/brown rice is cheap as feck for a kilo from anywhere

Oats cheap for 1kg 75p Tesco

5kg fresh chicken breast from macro for £20

Lean beef mince is roughly £6-7a kilo from butchers (i buy 6kg a month)

Frozen fish from farmfoods £4 a kilo

Peanut butter under £1 a jar from tesco etc etc

Veg is dirt cheap

Get a load of different sauces in and use them with various combinations

You should be able to get loads of quality food for £20-30 a week. If your having trouble putting size on stick some nice high cal puddings in it wont hurt you


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

my day consists at college

1.whey shake and oats

2. 6 eggs and 6 bacon or 2 tomato pasta pots depends on the goal either high fat ir high carb

3.another whey shake , oats

4.pineapple juice intra work out

5.whey and oat shake

6. 2 venison burgers and 2 buns or chicken a and rice seasoned of course


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Brands never bother me personally. Tbh I find most branded food taste like sh1t.
> 
> I buy my meat from a warehouse it's cheap there.


only thing to try is varying everything up then... try different ways of cooking stuff so say for breakfast you have 3 eggs and 50g oats, one day make a pancake out of it, the next have the eggs scrambled and the oats on the side, so its two different meals but the same ingredients.

or you could try something like this site;

MyFridgeFood - Home

just tick a few ingredients and it sorts you out some recipes.


----------



## DrBro (Feb 23, 2015)

Breakfast:

2x New York Bagels (£1 for 5 normally) - 10g protein + 50g carbs per bagel etc...

6x slices of bacon (go to a butchers and get 2.2kg for around £7-10), if they say higher, leave and go find another butchers.

Use REAL BUTTER on the bread.

Mass gain shake.

Bodybuildingwarehouse Mass Performance (Use 100g, think it will recommend about 260g lol)

25g oats

2 scoops of icecream

2 tablespoons of peanut butter (morrisons saver is about 67p for 340g tub)

500ml milk

I used to use the shake above, when I used to consume 5,600kcals daily and it massively helped doing an entire liquid meal in the evening / sleep. These 2 meals alone will have something like 2,000kcals / 100g protein / 200g carbs / enough fats.

*************

There is no PERFECT diet, everything boils down the individual, if wanting the MOST out of your genetics.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Smart price custard cremes / bourbons

25p for a pack, about 1500 calories a pack (20-25 biscuits).

Pack a day, hit your protein from whatever and you're gtg srs


----------

